# New 3rd Edition & Pressure Cooking Book



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Aquarium People,

I have a new third Edition of _Ecology of the Planted Aquarium_ (2013). It may be awhile before Amazon.com and other Internet sites offer it. However, you can buy autographed copies via the Aquatic Gardeners Assoc. New edition has a little better formatting, minor updates, and a new cover picture. The changes are cosmetic.

If I haven't been following APC lately, it's because of my new book _Cooking and Experimenting with Pressure Cookers_ (2012). This book has *major * innovative ideas on cooking. My website has 5 articles that you can download free. Articles -- especially one on cooking pasta -- provide some idea of what a pressure cooker can do. Folks, this is a fantastic kitchen tool that has not been given a fair shake.

Pressure cooking book website: http://www.atlasbooks.com/pressurecooking/index.html

An update on my two DSM tanks that I set up in 2009. Plants in them are still doing well. The article on their setup is on my aquarium book's website: http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388.htm

Last, I want to thank all of you (and APC) for your enthusiasm and support of aquarium plants. (If only the "cooking world" were as receptive.)

Diana Walstad


----------



## JayBloke (Dec 28, 2012)

Sadly cooking is seen as a chore by many and convenience food has become a staple diet for many,maybe in part this is the problem with the reception you have so far received.Hope the book picks up a bit of steam(sorry could not resist the pun)sometime soon.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Jay,

There's some truth in what you've written.

If hobbyists have any more comments about the pressure cooking book, it might be best to send them to my new blog site: http://dwalstad.wordpress.com

I do not want to test the moderator's patience. 

Full Steam Ahead!

Diana


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Aquarium plants or pressure cooking, it's great to hear from you, Diana!


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

Cell biology, aquarium keeping, and pressure cooking. That's quite the repertoire


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Luffy said:


> Cell biology, aquarium keeping, and pressure cooking. That's quite the repertoire


Now that I'm retired, I have to keep busy. 

I am currently writing a long story about human tuberculosis and the tragedy it caused in my family. It will complement the article I wrote about MB (mycobacteriosis) in fish. I will let APC know when it's done.

[I assume that everyone on APC knows that the Fish/MB article (a free download) is on my aquarium book's website?]

Also, thank you Michael for your kind and receptive comments. Let me know when I push the limit!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to see you back! 
I have referred several people to your fish MB article, and I keep your EotFA on my desk, best book I have about aquarium chemistry!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Excellent! While I may visit here occasionally (and will always answer private messages), I need to focus now on my TB research.

Thus, I leave this forum temporarily in the capable hands of you, Michael, and the other APC moderators.

Good Luck!


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It's good to see 2 Dianas communicating with each other 

It's funny that Diana K was the one I suspected to be Diana Walstad when we were in another forum (her id was Diana in that forum)...haha


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow..... it was 1999 when the 1st edition came out? Hard to believe it was that long ago! My copy is a bit dog-eared from constant consultation.

A big Congratulations on your new Pressure Cooking Book! My grandmother did a LOT with her pressure cooker, but I've always been a little afraid of them (those "rumors" you mention, probably). It DOES make sense (lower energy usage, increased vitamin retention, etc.), and I've been intrigued. This might be just the thing to get me to make that leap! Thank you - I downloaded the cooking articles, and look forward to reading them.

Thank you for stopping in to APC! Best of luck with whatever endeavors you take up next! Keep us updated! 

Wishing you well,
Jane


----------



## heri (Feb 20, 2013)

finally..!! i'am waiting for this. thanks a lot for great work.


----------



## Bardus71 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Diana, great news with the 2013 edition of Ecology of the Planted Aquarium. I still think El Natural is a very underrated sub-genre of planted tank world, especially in caparison to the frenzied high tech end of the spectrum. I hope your book continues to inspire new generations and people it hasnt reached yet. And also, I am a fan of the pressure cooker... melt in your mouth lamb shanks? Yes please! Very keen to see how versatile a pressure cooker can be. Congratulations again.


----------



## mfskarphedin (Aug 2, 2010)

Arrg, I've been "keeping this a secret" for two months more when I didn't have to? I thought my head was gonna melt.

BTW, thanks for the slightly-advance copy! It was my favorite xmas present.


----------

